# Marrying in US 2010



## cosmicmom (Jun 29, 2010)

*My British fiance wants to marry in the US (I'm a US citizen), in Vegas soon (we've been together for 5 years), and we need to know exactly what he needs in order to do that. He's on the visa waiver program and has already applied for his green card to work in the US, as he intended to do that long before we even met. His green card is quite far along in the process and we don't want to do anything to jeopardize that being granted as this marriage is absolutely NOT intended for that purpose, but immigration doesn't know this and probably won't believe it. Can anyone give me some advice on this? Thank you so much! Carol*


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cosmicmom said:


> *My British fiance wants to marry in the US (I'm a US citizen), in Vegas soon (we've been together for 5 years), and we need to know exactly what he needs in order to do that. He's on the visa waiver program and has already applied for his green card to work in the US, as he intended to do that long before we even met. His green card is quite far along in the process and we don't want to do anything to jeopardize that being granted as this marriage is absolutely NOT intended for that purpose, but immigration doesn't know this and probably won't believe it. Can anyone give me some advice on this? Thank you so much! Carol*



Marriage is a state issue. Requirements for LV here: Marriage Licenses

Immigration is a federal issue. Your given details about his previous application for a green card make no sense to me.


----------



## cosmicmom (Jun 29, 2010)

*I knew you'd come through, Fatbrit...*S**

Immigration is a federal issue. Your given details about his previous application for a green card make no sense to me.[/quote]





I've read some of your other posts, Fatbrit, and you seem to know, well, what you're talking about. I'm delighted you replied.

I guess I just need to know if he'll be hassled if he just comes over and marries me with no special visas or permits or anything. Maybe it makes no difference that he's already applied for his green card here. I'll try to clarify more if you need it.

Thanks, again, for your help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cosmicmom said:


> Immigration is a federal issue. Your given details about his previous application for a green card make no sense to me.






I've read some of your other posts, Fatbrit, and you seem to know, well, what you're talking about. I'm delighted you replied.

I guess I just need to know if he'll be hassled if he just comes over and marries me with no special visas or permits or anything. Maybe it makes no difference that he's already applied for his green card here. I'll try to clarify more if you need it.

Thanks, again, for your help[/QUOTE]


Explain how he's "already applied for his green card here."


----------



## cosmicmom (Jun 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I've read some of your other posts, Fatbrit, and you seem to know, well, what you're talking about. I'm delighted you replied.
> 
> I guess I just need to know if he'll be hassled if he just comes over and marries me with no special visas or permits or anything. Maybe it makes no difference that he's already applied for his green card here. I'll try to clarify more if you need it.
> 
> Thanks, again, for your help



Explain how he's "already applied for his green card here."[/QUOTE] 




He's applied for his green card to work and live in the USA. He's a professional poker player. That's his sole work - his business.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cosmicmom said:


> Explain how he's "already applied for his green card here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With an immigration attorney?


----------



## cosmicmom (Jun 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> With an immigration attorney?



His sponser (something about his being in the poker business) is working with an immigration attorney, but he's not, directly.

Another question, if you'd be so kind. If we get married here and then apply for the spousal visa, can he continue to come in and out of the US on his regular visa until he receives the spousal one?

Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cosmicmom said:


> His sponser (something about his being in the poker business) is working with an immigration attorney, but he's not, directly.
> 
> Another question, if you'd be so kind. If we get married here and then apply for the spousal visa, can he continue to come in and out of the US on his regular visa until he receives the spousal one?
> 
> Thanks!


His immigration actions are doing nothing but wave red flags furiously at me at the moment. I still have no idea on what basis he already has a filed petition.

There are several routes by which you can attain residence through marriage. Again, I have no idea which one you are going to use.

Entry on a VWP (and, to some extent any NIV) is at the whim of CBP. They can certainly turn you back if they believe your entry is inconsistent with your status.


----------



## cosmicmom (Jun 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> His immigration actions are doing nothing but wave red flags furiously at me at the moment. I still have no idea on what basis he already has a filed petition.
> 
> There are several routes by which you can attain residence through marriage. Again, I have no idea which one you are going to use.
> 
> Entry on a VWP (and, to some extent any NIV) is at the whim of CBP. They can certainly turn you back if they believe your entry is inconsistent with your status.



Thanks for your help. I'm sorry it's been so frustrating for you, but I'm now insisting we go through an immigration attorney that specializes in marriages. We don't want to screw this up. He's agreed...*LOL*

All the best to you!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cosmicmom said:


> Thanks for your help. I'm sorry it's been so frustrating for you, but I'm now insisting we go through an immigration attorney that specializes in marriages. We don't want to screw this up. He's agreed...*LOL*
> 
> All the best to you!


A good move!


----------



## NewYorkCityWolf (Jul 8, 2010)

*Does the state matter? Help please.*

hi all. 

I am a new registered member. I have been in New York for 6 years and my long time on/off girlfriend have decided to take the plunge and just go for it. We plan to marry in New York in October although she is stuck in NC for a good year probably completing her apprenticeship following her graduation. She has to finish that to stand any chance of a decent job upon her return to New York in maybe a year, maybe a year and a half. In the meantime we are going to be driving, busing and flying up and down to see each other. We just don't want them to get on our backs about the different state thing. I work in human services and subsequently it will take a while for me to pull together enough savings to provide financial stability for us when she gets her. is this going to be an issue or are they reasonable and perhaps appreciative that two persons are trying to financially stabililze before maybe trying to buy a property to call home. its an hour and a half away. 

any answer are tremdnously appreciated.


----------

